# Грыжа L4-L5. Спондилоартроз, фасеточный синдром. Необходима ли операция?



## ukiusya (21 Фев 2020)

Добрый вечер , имеется грыжа диска л4л5 размером 0,7 мм. Спондилоартроз и фасеточный синдром . На данный момент боли в спине при долгом лежании, боли в левой ноге , частичная потеря чувствительности кожи ягодицы, в сидячем положении 30 мину максимум , в машине совсем плохо , начинает болеть нога , боль по наружной части ноги , жжет в икре. Стопа двигается . Прошла лечение медикаментами , ничего не помогло , нпвс, кортикостероиды , миорелаксанты , противоотечные . Немного помогло иглоукалывпние , но не надолго , потом ухудшение состояния , отек на пояснице . Лфк дает обострение , далеко не все упражнения могу делать , тпк как тянет ногу . Нейрохирург предлагает эндоскопическое удаление грыжи , уверен что зажат нервный корешок ею. Соглашаться ли на операцию?


----------



## La murr (22 Фев 2020)

@ukiusya, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Фев 2020)

Ответить невозможно.
Пока нет слабости в ноге, оперироваться или нет решаете Вы, в зависимости от эффективности лечения и уровня терпимости.
При такой грыже надо проверять не силу стопы, а силу бедра.
Встаньте на стул сперва здоровой, потом больной ногой.


----------



## ukiusya (22 Фев 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо , что отозвались , левая нога немного слабее при вставании на стул , но встаю без проблем . При обострении были сильные боли , сейчас терпимые , но я больше лежу.  Скажите угрожает ли мне парез ноги или проблемы с мочевым пузырем ? Возможно ли без операции восстановление нерва, правда ли он зажат ? Какое лечение нужно в моем случае?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Фев 2020)

Избежать оперативного лечения поможет врач-мануальный терапевт. владеющий мышечными техниками, который установит диагноз и проведёт комплексное лечение, включающее мануальную терапию, медикаментозную терапию, ЛФК.
Также же желательно, чтобы полужесткий поясничный корсет на долгие годы стал Вам ближайшим помощником.


----------



## ukiusya (22 Фев 2020)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо что отозвались , скажите , с таким диагнозом можно планировать беременность ? Время уходит ,а ребенка ещё нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Фев 2020)

ukiusya написал(а):


> ...с таким диагнозом можно планировать беременность ? Время уходит ,а ребенка ещё нет


Через год.


----------



## ukiusya (22 Фев 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Через год.


Через год лечения , или через год после операции?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Фев 2020)

ukiusya написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, спасибо , что отозвались , левая нога немного слабее при вставании на стул , но встаю без проблем . При обострении были сильные боли , сейчас терпимые , но я больше лежу.  Скажите угрожает ли мне парез ноги или проблемы с мочевым пузырем ? Возможно ли без операции восстановление нерва, правда ли он зажат ? Какое лечение нужно в моем случае?


Если уже не было, то скорее не будет


----------



## ukiusya (22 Фев 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, какое лечение мне необходимо ,что бы улучшить ситуацию , дайте хотя бы направление ,пожалуйста , не знаю с чего начать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2020)

ukiusya написал(а):


> Через год лечения , или через год после операции?


Через год после операции точно (не считаем процент неуспеха, он незначителен для всех. Правда огромен для тех кто в этом незначительном проценте.


ukiusya написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, какое лечение мне необходимо ,что бы улучшить ситуацию , дайте хотя бы направление ,пожалуйста , не знаю с чего начать?


Посмотрите в последних темах мы несколько раз разобрали Ваш вопрос.
Если не разберетесь, начнем сначала.



			https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/30427/page-3


----------



## ukiusya (9 Мар 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте , сделана операция по удалению грыжи эндоскопически 7 марта , перкутанный доступ . Шва нет , просто заклеено, температуры нет , сильные боли в ноге прошли сразу после операции. Сейчас имеет место быть боль при взбирании на кровать , когда больная нога остается на весу , боль не сильная ,в области мышцы поясницы ,где был прокол, переходящая в ногу , проходит боль через 5 секунд после принятия положения лежа , при ходьбе и сидении боли нет . Скажите, это нормальное ощущение после операции ? Нужно что бы просто зажило и прошел отек? Сколько может длится заживление раны?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Мар 2020)

@ukiusya, нормально. Заживает 10 дней. Болит до 30. Восстановление до 90.
Правила поведения после операции на позвоночнике - соблюдать


----------



## ukiusya (9 Мар 2020)

А каковы правила в случае эндоскопии? Мне врач мало что объяснил . Нужно ли ношение корсета , как часто , можно ли сидеть , гулять и тд. Хотя бы основные правила


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Мар 2020)

Никакой разницы, какая операция. Тип операции определяет "степень боли" в послеоперационном периоде.
А правила поведения определяют "степень рецидивирования".








						Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru
				




Внизу конкретно после операции, а вверху вообще по жизни.

Вы понимаете, что в пораженном сегменте не должно быть движения?


----------



## ukiusya (9 Мар 2020)

Я понимаю , а врач говорил другое , конечно я растеряна , и многое в голове под вопросом , именно поэтому и пишу сюда


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Мар 2020)

Давайте список вопросов.
Уверен, что врач говорил то же, но по другому.


----------



## ukiusya (10 Мар 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, врач выписал на следующий день после операции , вставала при нем без корсета , просил походить, сказал домой можно ехать сидя . И вообще чувствовать себя здоровым человеком . Я ехала лежа , в корсете , вчера вставала без корсета . Сегодня при приготовлении пищи поняла что устаю и надела корсет , по большей части лежу . А он говорил расхаживаться + после наркоза с ивл у меня высокий пульс постоянно и невыносимо хочется спать , давление 90/60. Аппетит очень плохой ,шум в ушах , плохая память . Какие упражнение из присланных вами мне можно начинать делать сейчас , или пока что воздержаться? Можно ли мне завтра поехать к хирургу на осмотр на общественном транспорте ? Начинать прогулки можно только через месяц или сейчас уже надо? Врач разрешал сразу же идти прогуляться . Но я этого не делала


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Мар 2020)

> ...врач выписал на следующий день после операции , вставала при нем без корсета , просил походить, сказал домой можно ехать сидя.


Правильно сказал, забыл рассказать как правильно сидеть


> .. . И вообще чувствовать себя здоровым человеком.


Так все что написано и надо делать здоровому человек и о операции, чтобы не попасть на нее, и после, чтобы не повторить.


> ...Я ехала лежа , в корсете , вчера вставала без корсета . Сегодня при приготовлении пищи поняла что устаю и надела корсет , по большей части лежу . А он говорил расхаживаться + после наркоза с ивл у меня высокий пульс постоянно и невыносимо хочется спать , давление 90/60.


Расхаживаться. Это минут по пять каждый час, прибавлять минут по пять каждый день.


> ..Аппетит очень плохой ,шум в ушах , плохая память


Это не от позвоночника, это от нервозности.


> ...Какие упражнение из присланных вами мне можно начинать делать сейчас , или пока что воздержаться?


Вам решать, а надо начинать с начала, с острого периода и по неделе-две на каждый период, переход к следующему, когда не больно на этом.


> ...Можно ли мне завтра поехать к хирургу на осмотр на общественном транспорте ?


В корсете, стоя или сидя с подушкой под поясницей и не больше того времени, которой Вы уже сидите дома.
Сколько сидите и стоите уже сейчас?(.... минут по пять каждый час, прибавлять минут по пять каждый день)


> ...Начинать прогулки можно только через месяц или сейчас уже надо?


Сейчас. (.... минут по пять каждый час, прибавлять минут по пять каждый день)


> Врач разрешал сразу же идти прогуляться . Но я этого не делала


Надо (.... минут по пять каждый час, прибавлять минут по пять каждый день)


----------



## ukiusya (12 Мар 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте , хожу по пол часа , прогуливаюсь второй день вокруг района , есть некоторое онемение в пальцах ноги , упражнения для острого периода делать могу не все , при упражнениях на растяжения или отвод ноги тянет . Их делать значит пока что рано?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Мар 2020)

Нет. Просто делаем медленно, до боли и на боль, но не через боль.
Для этого и лфк, чтобы постепенно увеличивать свои возможности.


----------



## ukiusya (12 Мар 2020)

А по онемению пальцев что делать ? Сразу после операции этого небыло , сегодня 6 день , и появилось . Это норма ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2020)

Нет. 
Но возможно.
Посмотрим. Если будет нарастать, сделаем ЭНМГ.


----------



## ukiusya (13 Мар 2020)

Поняла. Про рецидив еще думать не надо? Симптомы не те?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2020)

Да.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Июл 2020)

.. Скажите пожалуйста , после эндоскопической операции без удаления части кости прошло 5 месяцев , спина побаливает , помогает лфк , но только когда делаю лодочку, можно ли мне вообще ее делать или это опасно после удаления грыжи?
- Можно, если до этого прошли все этапы лечебного уровня гимнастики.

..И еще вопрос , сводит мышцы ягодиц очень часто после операции, при любых нагрузках на них , что можно с этим сделать и от чего может такое быть?
- Скорее всего мышц и сводит, значит надо расслабить:
- физиотерапия
- миорелаксанты
- лфк.
ЛФК для ягодичной области могу переслать наше. Письмо на sfp05@mail.ru


----------

